# NGD!!!! Ibanez M80M Meshuggah Signature/ Lotsa Pics and Tone Comparison Clip



## Rational Gaze (Mar 7, 2014)

I got the RG2228 not too long ago but have been GASsing for this thing since it was announced. Was supposed to come on the 25th of February, but then Sweetwater got their order from Ibanez screwed up. Made a mad dash to the intrawebs, found a single one on Sam Ash, ordered her two days ago, and this morning, it was belated Christmas (on top of my Avid Artist Control surface  ).

PICS FIRST!!! TONE LAST!!!







I am in love with this case. Sure, it would be nice not to have to zip it open and closed when I want the guitar out, but it is very, very solid, and the instrument sits in it snuggly. Great looks by Ibanez on this one.












The neck is almost this crimson/purple color. It's gorgeous to look at.












The PUP cut out has been hit or miss on these. I think I lucked out with this one.
















This is where I began to be a little concerned with how it was handled in the factory. The hardware here looks fairly weathered in places. Functions fine, but that bugged me a bit.


















Again, this looks like it was played with by a 2 year old that discovered a screw driver. I haven't peered inside yet, but good god I hope it's alright in there haha. 






Serial and Indonesian stamp.






Cool detail on the woodgrain. I love how it all looks. The patterns on mine give it a very interesting vibe. I love when people ask me if it's scratched. The light reflects off those divots wonderfully.






One more cool shot before the comparison photos.







I wanted to have some size/design comparisons with the RG2228. Here they is.







The M80M headstock feels like a slightly fatter design but not by much. You can tell by the tops of the headstock designs. The M80M one has a bit more width to the curve.






The body of the guitar also has some slightly different angles here and there. Again, nothing enough to notice, but interesting to find out. I always assumed these things had a pretty homogenized look.






M80M on top (where it likes it)





Vice Versa.






So that's the images. 

My first impressions after about 4-5 hours playing it: I am astounded. This is an immensely well put together instrument (some hardware knicks and slightly loose tuners not withstanding). It is just a blast to play. The first thing one immediately notices is how light it is. It is easily one of the lightest guitars I've played. I kind of overcompensated when I picked it out of the case the first time and fell back a bit haha.

The neck feels wonderful (I like the matte feel) and movement is smooth, and responsive. The ash wood is so fantastically resonant. The tone just travels through this thing. I like to be able to feel what I'm playing through the body of the guitar. It's a great sensation to have sonic, physical feedback from an instrument.

Most importantly, that Lundgren pickup is to die for. It makes such an absurd amount of difference. It is powerful, very, very clear and defined, and when you play aggressively, it responds with that classic bite that Meshuggah has in their sound. There is so much texture to its whole profile. So much nuance. And the sustain it carries is even all the way to the last, dying breath of the note, which lasts FOREVER (as you will hear in the clip) I never really understood the hype behind Lundgrens since I simply had no way to test one out for myself. With Ibanez putting this thing into a production instrument, it's a brilliant move. This is easily one of the best pickups I have ever hard, by far. 

The only issue I had was when I changed the strings. I had a DR set (I threw an 80 on the guitar), and the 5th string barely made it to its peg. I had literally about an inch and a half to play with. It's not a big issue but I got worried haha.

Overall, I am very happy. I'm having such a blast with this thing. Couldn't have asked for more. 

Now the Clip. I decided to post a part of a song where I recorded the same rhythm guitar part with the same tone, with each guitar. It's about 4 minutes long and not everyone might be into it, but I wanted to highlight the slight differences in profile and how each guitar affected the same tone. There is no EQ, just a very light amount of compression to punch the guitar through. I also made sure the rhythms are slightly more up front than I'd normally put them.

RG2228 is first, M80M follows. Particular things to note: The RG has a very nice profile but it can get a bit dirty in places in comparison. Other things are that growling bite in the low E played by the M80M, its slightly cleaner breakup, and also its clear, uninterrupted sustain (which I had to choke off or else it would take forever). Enjoy and thanks for reading my book!!! 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/cascadeofcollapse/rg2228-versus-m80m-tone-test[/sc]


----------



## SilverSSV (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe if you keep the guitars on top of each other for long enough and dim the lights you will get another.

Congrats, Looks awesome.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 7, 2014)

SilverSSV said:


> Maybe if you keep the guitars on top of each other for long enough and dim the lights you will get another.
> 
> Congrats, Looks awesome.



Dude, if you could combine random guitars like fusing things in videogames to get different results........ my brain is 'splodin....


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome guitar, man! Congrats!!


----------



## jamiemassan (Mar 7, 2014)

sounds huge! what guage strings did it come with?


edit: Nvm lol


----------



## 7stg (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice writeup. I love how the M80M sounds, the extra clarity its scale length gives the notes is amazing. The sound spectrum is wider with the M80M, the fundamental is more clear, more upper mids, with extra bite, and attack which is good and when wanted a quick tweak of the eq can give a nice mellow warm sound as well.


----------



## Kaickul (Mar 8, 2014)

HNGD! One of the best looking 8s out there definitely.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 8, 2014)

I really like the string spacing. Most other eights I have played have slightly narrower spacing than your average six, but with this guitar it's like they maintained normal six string spacing. It makes for a wide neck, but it feels really natural to me. Playing ordinary six string chords is a breeze.

Total agree about the low string snap and growl, the pickup, the clarity and the bigger frequency spectrum.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Rational Gaze - I think you'll find if you have a closer look at that control cavity cover that it's a plastic coating that is scratched and it should peel right off and be all shiny and new underneath. Mine looked like that too, only that the plastic had lifted slightly on one edge made me realise what I was looking at.

Also - love the grain on yours. The depth really makes it pop out to the eye. Is yours a three piece body? I think they all are, but not 100% sure about that.


----------



## patata (Mar 8, 2014)

M80m sounds beefer.


----------



## DeathChord (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats dude, I got mine a few weeks ago and I'm just now coming up for air. I love it!
Mine seem to have the same small issues but easily were taken care of. Your spot on when describing the Ludgren it's everything you stated and more!
I had to change the strings pretty quick. I'm really heavy on the right hand and the stock gauges just were not cutting it. I put a set of circle K 10-86 on and it made a huge difference to me. I think the tone would shift a little to much if I went any heavier to say like 0.90.
Best money I have spent in a long time and it was well worth the 3 months I waited.

Enjoy as I know you will.


----------



## luca9583 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome. Very good comparison clip too..you can really hear the difference..especially the note clarity and extra bite


----------



## Veritech Zero (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, I'd say that extra scale length and lundgren pickup make a world of difference, sounds nothing like my H-308. HNGD!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay, I want one now.  That tone comparison was wonderful; the RG2228 sounded nice, but that M80M just ripped. It sounded a lot more edgy, while still retaining a very warm and very organic sound. Congratulations on your beautiful guitar, man! 

EDIT: those riffs were great, btw!


----------



## TraE (Mar 8, 2014)

My vote goes for the M80M. Badass looking guitar, and the thing sounds mean as hell.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds great! Congrats, that is very nice. Nice pair!


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Mar 9, 2014)

THE GASSSSS!!!! They should do a range of single pup 6/7/8 (m80m) in that finish... I would buy one of each.

HNGD!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice clip  

HNGD!


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 9, 2014)

HNGD! I really like those axes...

How does the finish feel? I have a Ibanez 721 the it actually doesn't feel like wood, more like a thin layer of laquer or plastic. Does the m80m has the same feel?


----------



## NorCal_Val (Mar 9, 2014)

My vote goes to the M80M as well.
It has that "growl" to it.
VERY nice.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a RG2228(A) and M80M, too. I agree about the M80M being more resonant. It sounds great unplugged - loud and clear. I toyed around with a lower tuning (D# standard, sounded good), since the tension pretty much matches the F standard on my 2228, but it really shines when tuned to F as well. The longer scale and maybe the ash body (mine appears to be a 2-piece - PHOTO - I lucked out with the grain, too) make it sound bigger than the 2228.

With that being said, I am not as impressed with the fretwork, neck profile and finish. The overall quality of the M80M is decent, but the Prestige obviously takes the cake there. A few upgrades might do the trick, but I am actually considering to get a replacement neck from a local luthier. Would be cool to make it a little more unique and I'd definitely go for the leaner version of the headstock.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 10, 2014)

Get a TAM100 neck scaled to 30". Wenge/Bubinga neck on the M80M body...


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Mar 10, 2014)

M80 all the way, so much clearer. I wonder how the RG2228 would sound with the lundgren in it??


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words dudes. It's really a fantastic instrument. It may not have the Prestige....prestige....but it is nevertheless a very capable, welcoming instrument. It begs to be played. I know so many guitars that fight you and force you to adapt to some kind of artificial learning curve with them due to poor design decisions. Not so with this. With Ibanez this past month, I've just lucked out. The RG2228 is such a great instrument. I enjoy having the juxtaposition of the two different tones with the two as well. The flexibility is great, and layering the two guitars on top of one another, with the RG supplying more of a thick body tone, works wonders. I cannot wait to have this tracked on our next albums.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 12, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Hey Rational Gaze - I think you'll find if you have a closer look at that control cavity cover that it's a plastic coating that is scratched and it should peel right off and be all shiny and new underneath. Mine looked like that too, only that the plastic had lifted slightly on one edge made me realise what I was looking at.
> 
> Also - love the grain on yours. The depth really makes it pop out to the eye. Is yours a three piece body? I think they all are, but not 100% sure about that.



D'uh....haha thanks dude. Dunno why I didn't initially think of it but it was an ugly sight at first


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 12, 2014)

Frostod said:


> HNGD! I really like those axes...
> 
> How does the finish feel? I have a Ibanez 721 the it actually doesn't feel like wood, more like a thin layer of laquer or plastic. Does the m80m has the same feel?



It feels good. It's consistent with the rest of the guitar, having an overall matte, soft like feel. I have this odd feeling sometimes that the wood grain patterns are artificial all over the guitar, and it's kind of like that wood layer that's glued on top of composite wood desks if you know what I mean? You can clearly feel the ash when you play it, but it's a very uneducated guess, especially with the way the wood grain runs on the inside of the horns. It doesn't detract at all though. I love how the thing looks  

And I know some people complained about how easily the finish was affected through friction and playing. I actually believe this was an intentional design decision. You look at all of Meshuggah's guitars that this one was based off of, and the whole point is to look worn and tired, used. Fredrik's first RG8 just looks absolutely distraught, with the plain wood showing all over the place. I really dig that look. I didn't buy this guitar so that it could look pretty. I bought it so I can harness it and make it do what it is meant to do. It is not a show piece like the 2228 with its fancy finish and mother of pearl Ibanez logo (which still looks sexy as hell). I dunno, I understand where they were coming from, and I appreciate it that much more


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 12, 2014)

Man, that thing just sounds HUGE. I just bought a 7 and now I'm lusting after this one as well. Congrats on a superb sounding instrument, man. HNGD!


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 14, 2014)

Wait, which version is this?
The like ridiculously expensive one, or the 1800 dollar ish one?


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 14, 2014)

tastehbacon said:


> Wait, which version is this?
> The like ridiculously expensive one, or the 1800 dollar ish one?



The "lesser man" one  No way in hell I'm spending over 5K on a guitar unless it can cure my shitty taste in music.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Mar 14, 2014)

Rational Gaze said:


> The "lesser man" one  No way in hell I'm spending over 5K on a guitar unless it can cure my shitty taste in music.



+1.
I've never played an Ibanez that is a $5K guitar.
And I love Ibanez guitars.


----------



## 7stg (Mar 15, 2014)

Rational Gaze said:


> The "lesser man" one  No way in hell I'm spending over 5K on a guitar unless it can cure my shitty taste in music.



Exactly!!! For that kind of money one could almost get 2 custom guitars built to spec.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 15, 2014)

Huh... thats strange... am I the only one that prefered the sound of the RG2228? I expected and wanted to like the M80M tone but I dunno, the 2228 sound gnarlier and perhaps a little warmer (the lundgrens must be pretty bright!)

Heh. Oh well, I'd still get the M80M  awesome guitar.  HNGD!


----------



## InHiding (Apr 2, 2014)

M80M sounds awesome, way better than the RG, but I'd still like to hear the RG with the same pickup.


----------



## mustache79 (Apr 2, 2014)

the pickup being that close to the bridge is awesome. Im curious what the exact distance it is.


----------



## Letuchy (Apr 2, 2014)

For me m80m sounds better


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 2, 2014)

sounds sick ondrej congrats on your new mijas


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 2, 2014)

InHiding said:


> M80M sounds awesome, way better than the RG, but I'd still like to hear the RG with the same pickup.



I'd love to hear the Lundgrens in the RG as well. It's a fantastically well built instrument, and now that I've heard that pickup, I'm kind of seriously gas-ing for a pair of M8s. Also, I'm curious to hear some further feedback on the Juggernaut 8 string set that just came out. I loved the sound of the original.


----------



## Damo707 (Apr 3, 2014)

Great guitar good review and nice clip. They should make an M70M 27 scale or the iceman 8


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 7, 2014)

Damo707 said:


> Great guitar good review and nice clip. They should make an M70M 27 scale or the iceman 8



Shit dude, I want an Iceman 8 so bad. I love that body.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 7, 2014)

WHAT!?
Looks great and sounds FANTASTIC! So clear and refined.
Congrats!


----------



## 8STRINGS (Apr 10, 2014)

Lundgren is not to be slept on! Great clip.


----------



## JN_VS (Apr 28, 2014)

nice soundclip.both guitars sounds nice but the m80m is more precise and punchy then rg is tend to be more bassy and fat.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Apr 28, 2014)

Night and day, the two. You've coaxed ass kicking tones out of both of the guitars; I can see how they'd both be great for different things. I guess that's why Frederik keeps both a 29.4" and 27" scale around!


----------

